# Can you detect WebWatcher ? Spyware doesn't.



## Bak1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello,

I am pretty sure that Webwatcher was installed on my computer. (It is a Keylogger, records every website visit, your computer can be monitored in real time and it is supposed to be totally hidden and undetectable.)

http://computer-monitoring-software.topchoicereviews.com/web-watcher-review.htm

First I found PCanywhere and Big Fix. I got rid of them. Now I have this to deal with.

My operating system is XP SP2.
I have used Spybot, Spyblaster and a-squared. Spykiller and X-Block doesn't answer my email. I called Spysweeper by Webroot and they didn' t know.

My Hijack this log is below. THANK YOU!!

BAK1

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:31:44 AM, on 9/11/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\a-squared Free\a2service.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
c:\program files\dell printers\Additional Color Laser Software\Status Monitor\DLSDBNT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSec.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\PFU\ScanSnap\PfuSsSct.exe
C:\Program Files\PFU\ScanSnap\PDF Thumbnail View\pdfquickview.exe
C:\program files\dell printers\Additional Color Laser Software\Status Monitor\DLPSP.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
C:\pvsw\bin\Bin\w3dbsmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\PFU\ScanSnap\Driver\PfuSsMon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Adobe\ACROBA~1.0\Acrobat\Acrobat.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/
O2 - BHO: SnagIt Toolbar Loader - {00C6482D-C502-44C8-8409-FCE54AD9C208} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\SnagIt 8\SnagItBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEToolbarHelper Class - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SnagIt - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\SnagIt 8\SnagItIEAddin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PfuSsSct.exe] "C:\Program Files\PFU\ScanSnap\PfuSsSct.exe" /Station
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pdfquickview] "C:\Program Files\PFU\ScanSnap\PDF Thumbnail View\pdfquickview.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLPSP] "c:\program files\dell printers\Additional Color Laser Software\Status Monitor\DLPSP.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] "C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe" /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [KeyWallet] C:\PROGRA~1\KEYWAL~1\KWallet.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Pervasive.SQL Workgroup Engine.lnk = C:\pvsw\bin\Bin\w3dbsmgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ScanSnap Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\PFU\ScanSnap\Driver\PfuSsMon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\npjpi160_01.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\npjpi160_01.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O15 - Trusted Zone: http
O15 - Trusted Zone: http
O15 - Trusted Zone: http (These financial sites are OK.)
O15 - Trusted Zone: http
O15 - Trusted Zone: http
O16 - DPF: {1663ed61-23eb-11d2-b92f-008048fdd814} (MeadCo ScriptX Advanced) - https://eagent.farmersinsurance.com/PLA/eAgent/scv/commonActiveX/smsx.cab
O16 - DPF: {354D91A8-E3C9-491F-BB89-0FB27DEEED86} (ImgXTwain6.ImgXTwain) - https://eagent.farmersinsurance.com/PLA/eAgent/scv/commonActiveX/ImgXTwain61.cab
O16 - DPF: {45EEDB84-57BC-4FBD-8065-7AB8E971B545} (ImgXDialog6.ImgXDialog) - https://eagent.farmersinsurance.com/PLA/eAgent/scv/commonActiveX/ImgXDialog61.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1183991385781
O16 - DPF: {7E8DC73D-69CD-4F67-99B1-8DC6E42F6246} (Atalasoft ImgXCtrl6.ImgXCtrl (CAB)) - https://eagent.farmersinsurance.com/PLA/eAgent/scv/commonActiveX/ImgX61.cab
O16 - DPF: {88D969C0-F192-11D4-A65F-0040963251E5} (XML DOM Document 4.0) - https://eagent.farmersinsurance.com/PLA/eAgent/scv/commonActiveX/msxml4.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: a-squared Free Service (a2free) - Emsi Software GmbH - C:\Program Files\a-squared Free\a2service.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Printer Status Watcher (DLPWD) - Dell Inc. - c:\program files\dell printers\Additional Color Laser Software\Status Monitor\DLPWDNT.EXE
O23 - Service: Dell Printer Status Database (DLSDB) - Dell Inc. - c:\program files\dell printers\Additional Color Laser Software\Status Monitor\DLSDBNT.EXE
O23 - Service: GEARSecurity - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSec.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

My Hijack this log is below.


----------

